# Common Sense



## Raine (Mar 4, 2005)

Today, we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend MR COMMON SENSE.

Mr. Sense had been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape.

He will be remembered as having cultivated such value lessons as knowing when to come in out of the rain--why the early bird gets the worm and that life isn't always fair. 

Mr. Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies (don't spend more than you earn), and reliable parenting strategies (adults, not kids, are in charge).

His health began to rapidly deteriorate when well intentioned but overbearing regulations were set in place.
Like reports of a six-year old boy charged with sexual harrassment for kissing a classmate; teens suspended from school for using mouthwash after lunch; and a teacher fired for reprimanding an unruly student--this only worsened his condition.

Mr. Sense declined even further when schools were required to get parental consent to administer aspirin to a student; but could not inform the parents when a student became pregnant and wanted to have an abortion.

Finally, Common Sense lost the will to live as the Ten Commandments became contraband; the churches became businesses, and criminals received better treatment than their victims.

Common Sence finally gave up the ghost after a woman failed to realize that a steaming cup of coffee was hot, she spilled a bit in her lap, and was awarded a huge settlement.

Mr. Common Sense was preceded in death by his parents TRUTH and TRUST. His wife DISCRETION, his daughter RESPONSIBILITY, and his son REASON.

He is survived by two step-brothers MY RIGHTS and IMA WHINER.

Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone.

If you still remember Mr Sense, pass this on. If not, join the majority and do nothing....


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2005)

rainee... sad isn't it?  :roll:


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 4, 2005)

Always remember - Common Sense is anything BUT common...    

John


----------



## mudbug (Mar 5, 2005)

amen 
amen
amen
amen
amen
amen
amen


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 5, 2005)

Ain't THAT the truth!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 5, 2005)

yup!


----------

